# Pike Island Dam river level



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

hey I was just wandering what the river was like at pike island dam, thinking about heading thier 2morrow and wandered if it would be worth my drive down there. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

try this
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/ohrfc/OHRFCrg.shtml


----------

